# Vocal German Shepherd



## G-Shep Girl (May 7, 2008)

My 6 year old rescued female GSD is generally a very quiet girl, and in the year that I've had her, I've only heard her bark a few times. 
Every once in a while, she starts to whine, and if she's not corrected, it will turn into a howl. I've determined that when she does this, she's not in pain, not axious, and not upset about anything, for example, other dogs nearby, or a noise outside. 
At times she does this when she's being petted, but does not show any sign of not wanting to be touched. Sometimes she does it when no one's paying attention to her. When I leave her at home, she will howl as I leave, but in all the time I've had her, nothing has been destroyed while I'm gone, leading me to believe that she's not suffering from any seperation anxiety. There seems to be no rhyme or reason for this and since it's not bothersome or indicitave of anything health related, I've allowed it to continue. Keep in mind that she only does it once in awhile. Sometimes in the middle of the night, but I know she's awake and have ruled out howling while dreaming. People that don't know her though could be afraid of her when she starts screaming! When I first adopted her, I was scared witless when she first did this. I though she was either going to bite me or drop dead!
My girl is otherwise very well behaved, though I cannot take credit for any of that. She's a Shepherd and therefore, she's wonderful!








Keep in mind that she was rescued from a bad home situation and before being adopted by me, spent all of her life in a tiny outdoor kennel with little to no interaction with other dogs, and very little attention by the people who had her. 
I believe this behavior to be harmless, sometimes I consider it her way of "talking" since it's not accompanied by any other signs of distress or anxiety. Maybe she's just purring"....very loudly!
So, my question is really this: Anyone else out there have a dog that shreiks for no apparent reason?


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

My Annie wines 24/7!
24/7 Annie wines!









And sometime,she does this long wining/talking/whatever it is she does. It's like she's trying to talk or something


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

My shepherd Bailey is a screamer, very vocal. Talks a lot







My vet said she is singing the sheppy song. We nick named her woo because she woooo's a lot .


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

the cashman is a "talker/singer", as are quite a few of his relatives, so i have learned.


----------



## Brackneyc (Dec 7, 2008)

My 14 week old GSD talks to us all the time. It is quite amusing. Sometimes she has an itch, sometimes she wants outside, and sometimes I think she is just babbling.







Sounds like Chewbacca


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan is a talker. She babbles when she's happy, grunts and grumbles when she's talking to the puppy, half howls when she's excited, yaps like a puppy when she sees a squirrel in the big tree behind the kitchen. She talks to the GSD/collie next door - I always can tell when Mya is outside becuase Morgan gives off a woowhattaawooooh I want to go talk to my girlfriend half howl. She also howls if I do. 

She has quite a vocal range for her and more than one person has looked at me sideways when I say I understand what she's talking about. LOL, she's like Chewbacca to my Han Solo.

I'm not saying much about the puppy, other than he talks to the TV!


----------



## macdonc353 (Sep 19, 2008)

Dakota is a whiner/talker as well. She does is when she is being petted, when she's hungry, wants to go out, or is hungry. It took us sometime to decipher what she wanted and know we can usually tell. She does is ALOT after I get after her for doing something wrong. Sometimes we say she's "talking back" to us. We've found Dakota always has to have the last word.

Cara
Dakota gsd 3 1/2 yrs old


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

Siena is very vocal. She always has to tell us how she feels and is always sure she gets in the last word. Sometimes it is a low whine, almost a squeak (we call her the squeaky wheel), sometimes it is a deep howl (usually looking at her leash or something 'fun' like the frisbee). Sometimes it is a bark and sometimes she sounds like Chewbaka from Star wars









She was sick as a young pup and we always thought she was in pain or something, now (she's 2) we learned she just likes to talk - like her mom (me)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Kayos talks and Havoc whines. I like the vet's tag "sheppy song"!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx is, Kacie isn't.Kacie barks,but seldom whines. Onyx whines, cries, yodels and just loves to make her self be obvious. She isn't a big reactive barker, though. Hawkeye is like Onyx. My sons friend comes over and Onyx sings for him! I like an interactive vocal dog. But when she wants me to get up at 6am on the weekends, she can stuff a sock in her mouth!


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

They should have been named the German Whiner Dog


----------

